

Ask HN: How to build a help section like this? - jorgecurio

browsing segment.io I found the help section with a neat little search box, and what appears to be frequently asked questions.<p>I also noticed the same thing on cloudflare.<p>Wondering if there&#x27;s some existing code I can use, or a provider specializing in such thing?<p>example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;segment.io&#x2F;help&#x2F;
example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.cloudflare.com&#x2F;hc&#x2F;en-us
======
aartijune
Happyfox, help desk software organised a webniar on how to build an effective
knowledge base. Please check out the link, [https://www.happyfox.com/customer-
service-webinars/proactive...](https://www.happyfox.com/customer-service-
webinars/proactive-customer-service-with-knowledge-base/)

------
wise_young_man
We offer an knowledge base widget that you can add to any page of your
existing website and inherits your design and blends into. You can check it
out at [http://userdeck.com/guides](http://userdeck.com/guides) and if you
have any questions or feedback, I'm all ears!

------
hkarthik
Shameless plug, but my company Desk.com ([https://desk.com](https://desk.com))
provides a Knowledge Base as part of our Support platform.

------
tomw1808
We are using uservoice (
[https://www.uservoice.com/](https://www.uservoice.com/) ) for the whole
customer-support and KB part, and we like it...

------
jgill
The specific Cloudfare link that you have is to the ZenDesk helpcenter
platform.

------
iurisilvio
Take a look at Zendesk. You have other platforms, but I don't remember any
other names.

